# Offset & Spacers ???



## Cycleman (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm thinking of going from the stock wheel on my 2011 GTI to another wheel.

Here's how this site (Wheel Offset Calculator) tells me the changes would go:



Original wheel = 7.5" width + 51 mm offset
New wheel = 7" width + 54 mm offset


The calculator tells me the changes will be this:



Inner Clearance = 3 mm more
Outer Position = retract by 9 mm


Because of that 9 mm retract, would I want to use a 10mm spacer to put the new wheel in basically the same position as the original wheel?

Pros and cons...discuss.

Thanks,

Dave, _who can say the specific VW wheels would be the 18" Detroit as the original and the 17" Onyx as the new_


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Basically, you are absolutely correct. A 10mm spacer would put you back to where you started regarding the relationship of the outer edge of the wheel with the fender.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

But why do you want the outer edge of the wheel to be in the same position? Are you using the same size tire? Buying spacers and new lug bolts for a 3mm change in offset seems like a waste to me.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

dennisgli said:


> But why do you want the outer edge of the wheel to be in the same position? Are you using the same size tire? Buying spacers and new lug bolts for a 3mm change in offset seems like a waste to me.


Word...


----------



## Cycleman (Sep 6, 2010)

dennisgli said:


> But why do you want the outer edge of the wheel to be in the same position? Are you using the same size tire? Buying spacers and new lug bolts for a 3mm change in offset seems like a waste to me.


It's not the inner clearance, but the 9mm outer retraction that I'm wondering about.

I'm wondering about it both for looks and for how the car drives.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Are you using the same size tire?


----------



## Cycleman (Sep 6, 2010)

dennisgli said:


> Are you using the same size tire?


Yes. 225/45/17 in both cases, original and potential new wheels.

That's if we're talking 17" Denver to 17" Onyx wheels.

If we're talking my original 18" Detroit wheels -- which are the exact same width and offset as the Denvers -- then it's 225 width in both cases.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

you are on the right track with the 10mm spacers. it sounds like you are concerned the relative position of the new wheels may affect driveability. I would not worry about them moving in 9mm with only a 7" width. you should clear just fine - they are both OE wheels after all. 

the question you really need to ask yourself is, EXACTLY how do you want the wheels to sit? forget about the new wheels sitting the same as your current wheels, thats not what I'm saying. what I mean is, if you are going through the trouble to run spacers and adjust offset you might as well make them fit exactly as you want. 

so... if your current wheels sit in from the fender 3-5mm why not push them out a little more flush while you are at it? I'm not advocating poke, but a little more flush is ok. 

another thing to keep in mind that complicates these things is the difference between front and rear fender clearance. on mk5s you can typically space out the rear wheels about 5-10mm more than the fronts before you are flush with the fender. (the rear fenders have more room. which is why some people run staggered wheels wider in the rear.)

in short I recommend a 225 width tire and 5mm spacers in the rear. that will clear fine with no chance of rubbing but look slightly better. (IMO its probably not worth the money/effort to run 3mm spacers on the front.)


----------

